# How to restart network service when ports are locked ?

## arnold-f

A program aborted and left an IP port occupied. I have not found any command to restart network in the documentation. Something like "network restart"... Can you tell me how to reset network service on Gentoo ? (in init.d ??)

Thanks

----------

## mekong

Which network service? You can restart your service like this: 

"/etc/init.d/service_foo restart"

If it's still not shutdown you need to kill the process manually and start service agaain like this:

"killall -9 process_name" or "kill -9 processID"

"/etc/init.d/service_foo zap"

"/etc/init.d/service_foo start"

----------

